# UVC Leuchte - Wem ist schon eine im Winter kaputt gefroren?



## CityCobra (13. Dez. 2009)

Ahoi!

Ich habe hier schon mehrfach gelesen das dazu geraten wurde die UVC-Leuchte vor dem Winter auszubauen und zu reinigen.
Im letzten Winter waren mir diese Infos noch nicht bekannt, und aus diesem Grund blieb die UV-Lampe inkl. Schutzröhre in meiner TMC ProClear.
Obwohl wir teilweise Temperaturen bis minus 20 Grad hatten, überstand es die UVC-Lampe unbeschadet.

Das mit der gelegentlichen Reinigung der Lampe kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber wem ist denn hier schon seine UV-Leuchte im Winter bei ausgeschalteter Filteranlage/Pumpen kaputt gefroren? 
Wie und warum sollte die Lampe kaputt frieren, wenn da kein Wasser mehr drin und die Lampe außer Betrieb ist?
Reicht etwa schon etwas Kälte aus um die Lampe inkl Schutzröhre zu zerstören?
Dann muss das Material ja sehr empfindlich sein. 

Ich habe meinen Garten schon rechtzeitig winterfest gemacht, allerdings ist die UVC-Leuchte noch im Gehäuse der TMC Pro Clear 30, die sich am Cheops-Filter montiert befindet.
Nun überlege ich ob ich die Lampe noch ausbauen soll bevor es so richtig kalt wird.
Die Frage ist ob es überhaupt zwingend erforderlich ist, oder man das Ding auch im nächsten Frühjahr ausbauen und reinigen kann, wenn es wieder wärmer ist?

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## bodo61 (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: UVC Leuchte - Wem ist schon eine im Winter kaputt gefroren?*

Moin Marc,

ich baue meine Lampe ab und reinige sie dabei gleich gründlich.

Aber wenn sie richtig leerlaufen kann, wüßte ich auch nicht was da kaputtfrieren sollte.


----------



## klaus e (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: UVC Leuchte - Wem ist schon eine im Winter kaputt gefroren?*

Hallo Marc,
ich hatte auch drei Winter lang keinerlei Probleme mit dem Außen-Trocken-Lagern der Lampe. Letzten Winter hat's mich dann erwischt. Zwar hielt die Lampe, aber das Trafo-Gehäuse platzte auf. Einzeln nicht erhältlich:evil
Neue, baugleiche Lampe komplett gekauft und jetzt hab' ich Ersatzteile für (fast) alle Eventualitäten ... mit Ausnahme des Trafos.
Heute gab's den ersten Schnee und morgen bau ich die Anlage zurück und nehm die Lampe nebst Trafo in den Keller.


----------



## Dodi (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: UVC Leuchte - Wem ist schon eine im Winter kaputt gefroren?*

Nabend!

Wir haben seit 7 Jahren die TMC Pro Clear und über Winter nie abgebaut oder die Lampe rausgenommen.
Die ersten Jahre war der Filter über Winter komplett ausgeschaltet und alle Leitungen/Rohre wurden entlüftet.

Da wir seit letztem Sommer das Spaltsieb integriert haben, welches im Spätherbst ausser Betrieb genommen wird müssen wir für den Winterbetrieb eine kleine Pumpe separat anschließen, die den Filter dann direkt einspeist. In der Zeit steht die UVC komplett trocken und bisher sind noch keine Schäden aufgetreten.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: UVC Leuchte - Wem ist schon eine im Winter kaputt gefroren?*

Hi,

meine bleibt den kompletten Winter im Sytem drinne, es wird nur der Stecker gezogen, bislang ist nix passiert......


----------



## Redlisch (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: UVC Leuchte - Wem ist schon eine im Winter kaputt gefroren?*

Hallo,
 solange die Röhre nicht im stehenden Wasser liegt, welches gefrieren kann, so passiert der Lampe nichts.

Die UVC-Röhre ist nichts anderes als eine Leuchtstoffröhre, diese setzen wir auch bei -43 °C in einem Tiefkühlraum ein.
Das einzige Problem was LR`s bei diesen Temperaturen haben, es dauert lange bis sie hell werden, wie bei den ersten Energiesparlampen.

Gefahr geht halt nur von gefrierendem Wasser aus, welches sich dann ausdehnt und Gefäße etc. spengen kann.

Axel


----------



## Plätscher (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: UVC Leuchte - Wem ist schon eine im Winter kaputt gefroren?*

Hallo,
ein Freund von mir hat auch immer die UV im System gelassen (trocken). Als er dieses Frühjahr die Lampe startete knallte es gegen abend. Die Lampe ist regelrecht explodiert und hat ihr Gehäuse geschrottet. 

Dieses Jahr liegt schon alles brav gereinigt im Keller


----------

